# Gaming Performance (Upgrade PC)



## D4RKH34R7

Hello, I'm struggling with gaming lag in most of the current gen games I play on my PC :banghead: What I would like to know is which components would I need to change to suite my gaming needs? I figure RAM's a factor but you can never be too sure  My specs should be listed below in my signature. Thanks for reading!


----------



## JMPC

*Re: Gaming Performance*

4GB of ram is plenty of gaming. Processor and video card are what's killing performance. New video card will require a new power supply.


----------



## D4RKH34R7

*Re: Gaming Performance*

Thank you a ton  One more question: I don't know that much about hardware myself, so what would a new power supply entail? A new engine to power it?


----------



## koala

*Re: Gaming Performance*

Specs: Acer.com
Acer Aspire AX1430G-UW30P
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
AMD E-450 dual-core
Radeon HD 6300
1TB Hard Drive
4GB DDR3 Memory

You're ok for the operating system, RAM and hard drive, but to turn it into a gaming computer you'll need a faster dual/quad CPU (approx 3GHz or higher), a new PCIE graphics card, and a new 550-750W PSU (depending on which graphics card you choose).

To upgrade the CPU from your current 1.65GHz AMD, you will probably need a new motherboard that supports newer, faster processors. So we can see your specs in more detail, please run *CPU-Z*, click the Mainboard tab at the top and post back with a screenshot or the full details listed under the Motherboard section.

Your current power supply unit (PSU) is providing the computer with less than 220W of power. This is way below the minimum required for running high-end games without lag, crashes or overheating. The PSU will need to be replaced with a good quality unit _before_ upgrading any other components.

If you want to go down the full upgrade route and would like some advice on suitable parts to buy, what kind of budget will you be working with?


----------



## D4RKH34R7

*Re: Gaming Performance*

Motherboard

Chipset: AMD ID1510 Rev. 00
Southbridge: AMD SB850 Rev. 40
LPCIO: ITE IT8772

Alright, here's what I acquired from that. Yeah, I'm pretty much totally revamping it. I'd say anywhere up to about $500 per component is suitable for me. Much appreciated!


----------



## toothman

That processor is basically just an old Athlon with a newer memory controller. The socket is BGA-413, which does not support any worthwhile upgrades.

For a better computer you will need a new motherboard, CPU, GPU, and PSU. The cheapest upgrade I can think of to attain smooth gameplay would be:

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-A75M-S2V FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
Newegg.com - AMD A6-3500 Llano 2.1GHz (2.4GHz Max Turbo) Socket FM1 65W Triple-Core Desktop APU with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6530D AD3500OJGXBOX
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 (CMPSU-430CXV2) 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

For about $200.

To spend about $500 on better quality parts I would recommend getting a better case as the Acer case does not look like it has sufficient ventilation for powerful, heat-generating parts. You are looking at basically building a new computer and perhaps bringing in the DVD-RW and hard drive in from the old build. What you should consider doing is simply selling the Acer and building new from scratch. Every component in that Acer is cheap and would not be worth buying individually.

I would go with either a $450 AMD Llano build or a $600-700 AMD mid-range gaming build. The $500 AMD build listed on the site is another good option but I prefer the other two price points.


----------



## Tyree

The CX Series, as well as the GS, Corsair are not recommended here because of their lower quality and you need to be at 550W minimum with a dedicated GPU.


----------



## D4RKH34R7

Any better, more costly parts? I'm getting about a thousand bucks pretty soon lol


----------



## Tyree

If you want AMD, you can go with toothman's suggestion, except for the underpowered lower quality PSU.
The PSU required will be dependent on the GPU you select.
Look over suggested build list for ideas and you can keep your Hdd, optical drive and case if they are suitable.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## D4RKH34R7

Alright, the upper gaming build looks perfect! The motherboard, CPU, video card, and PSU would put me just four dollars above $1000. Now, would it be essential to include the cooling system? Also I reckon the new Radeon HD 7970 would outperform that GeForce?


----------



## Azeem40

The 7970 runs cooler and is more powerful than the 570 fermi, so yes, it would outperform.


----------



## Tyree

The OEM heatsink/fan is fine in no OC'ing is involved.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I currently am running a system in a case with ZERO case fans. In the even that you get all these parts and stuff it in that case, just pop the side off and set a little desk fan or something by it to move air. It's not pretty, and it's no overly efficient, but it will get the job done.

For next gen gaming (Skyrim, BF3) DON'T get a dual core. I have a Phenom II x2 @ 3.4GHz and it sits at 100% capacity and bottlenecks the GPU significantly.

If you have $1000 dollars at your disposal, this is exactly what I would do.

POWER SUPPLY Corsair TX650

MOBO MSI 890GXM-G65

CPU AMD Phenom II x4 3.6GHz

MEMORY Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600

VIDEO CARD EVGA GTX 560Ti 448

CASE Sniper Storm Case

This system right here will play Battlefield 3 on all High at a solid 60FPS. I know this, because I have a friend with this EXACT setup. All told, these parts will run you just under $782 dollars.

If you want to spend the whole $1000 replace the POWER SUPPLY with...
Corsair TX850

And the VIDEO CARD with...
XFX 7950 3GB edition

With these two upgrade it will run you $1001 dollars but will simply be better.


----------



## koala

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> just pop the side off and set a little desk fan or something by it to move air.


This is not advisable for a case that uses fans. The case needs to be kept closed for the airflow path to work effectively. Removing the side panel disrupts the airflow, reducing the efficiency of the fans, and allows dust to enter the system. For a gaming computer, we recommend a minimum of a front and rear case fan. Extra side or top fans are optional.



D4RKH34R7 said:


> Now, would it be essential to include the cooling system?


The expensive CPU coolers shift more air and produce less noise, but the cheaper ones will do the job. Check some online comparison tests and reviews to find the best compromise between performance, noise level and price.


----------



## Tyree

koala said:


> This is not advisable for a case that uses fans. The case needs to be kept closed for the airflow path to work effectively. Removing the side panel disrupts the airflow, reducing the efficiency of the fans, and allows dust to enter the system. For a gaming computer, we recommend a minimum of a front and rear case fan. Extra side or top fans are optional.


Ditto ^.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I was in no way suggesting or recommending this. At the point of having no money, I rather pop the side off and get a fan blowing through there than let everything boil itself out by being in a poorly vented case.


----------



## Amd_Man

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> I was in no way suggesting or recommending this. At the point of having no money, I rather pop the side off and get a fan blowing through there than let everything boil itself out by being in a poorly vented case.


You can get case fans for 10 bucks nowadays so it's very cheap to properly cool your (ones) investment!

Newegg.com - ARCTIC COOLING AF12PWM 120mm Case Fan

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER R4-C2R-20AC-GP 120mm Case Fan


----------



## D4RKH34R7

Alright thanks for the advice everyone, I'll keep this all in mind!


----------



## D4RKH34R7

> POWER SUPPLY  Corsair TX650
> 
> MOBO  MSI 890GXM-G65
> 
> CPU  AMD Phenom II x4 3.6GHz
> 
> MEMORY  Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600
> 
> VIDEO CARD  EVGA GTX 560Ti 448
> 
> CASE  Sniper Storm Case
> 
> This system right here will play Battlefield 3 on all High at a solid 60FPS. I know this, because I have a friend with this EXACT setup. All told, these parts will run you just under $782 dollars.


60fps? Damn, not bad! Any idea how well Crysis runs on that setup??


----------



## toothman

D4RKH34R7 said:


> 60fps? Damn, not bad! Any idea how well Crysis runs on that setup??


Crysis will run great. I max out Crysis on my setup, which performs very similarly.


Amd_Man said:


> You can get case fans for 10 bucks nowadays so it's very cheap to properly cool your (ones) investment!
> 
> Newegg.com - ARCTIC COOLING AF12PWM 120mm Case Fan
> 
> Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER R4-C2R-20AC-GP 120mm Case Fan


aww come on, where's your style??

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Fans & Heatsinks, Case Fans, 120mm

Pick a pretty one!


----------



## D4RKH34R7

> aww come on, where's your style??
> 
> Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Fans & Heatsinks, Case Fans, 120mm


Wow, those are some nice prices. Yeah, I can easily throw one of those in!


----------



## toothman

I got one of these running in the front and back:
Newegg.com - Thermaltake AF0032 120mm Blue LED Case Fan

Setting up the wind-tunnel effect of front to back airflow really helped out my temperatures.

Thinking about replacing the fan on my HSF with this for a little more prettiness:
Newegg.com - Thermaltake AF0031 120mm Green LED Case Fan
blue LED in the front and back, and a light green glow coming from inside :grin:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Oooh pretty. Yes, the hardware I recommend is VERY good. All highly reviewed and great quality.


----------



## D4RKH34R7

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Oooh pretty. Yes, the hardware I recommend is VERY good. All highly reviewed and great quality.


I can't thank you enough for the spec suggestions, man! Got most of them in the mail the other day (have yet to purchase the video card and memory, budget wound up being half of $1000 :/) but planning on getting a nice GTX 285 momentarily, heard it works ideally with Crysis. Hope to find a way to get the optical drive out of my old Acer, having trouble with that. The graphics seem integrated into the motherboard since I can't seem to find a video card in there to use for now. Anyway, I'm having trouble finding where to plug some of the case cords into the bottom of the motherboard (specifically those pesky little LED and power cords >_<) Other than those issues, things are coming along pretty nicely so far. Any help or suggestions you can provide?


----------



## Tyree

Your Mobo manual should have instructions and diagrams for the Front Panel connectors.
Most common:


----------

